# Cheap Metric T-Track



## Halyon881 (27 Jul 2017)

Picked up some metric t-track from the German Amazon website. Google translate makes it very simple. Its 1m in length and end up about €10 per length if you buy 4 lengths including P&P.

Best bit is that it will fit a standard 8mm hex bolt. its clean, well milled etc. 

Not sure if I can post links here, but if you search T-track on the site it turns up. I have no stake in the supplier but spent ages trying to find cheaper t-track and so thought other members might find it useful.


----------



## DropdeadFredd (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks, Halyon881

You can find this on the amazon co uk website if you search for 'Aluminium C-Profil' although it is cheaper to get it from amazon de.

amazon co uk = 4 x 1m t-track + p&p = £49.50
amazon de = 4 x 1m t-track + p&p = £46.91

p&p is expensive unless you by 4 or more.

Sorry can't post links as this is my first post.


----------



## Br5d (6 Aug 2017)

Wow, thank you very much! I've been looking for this for ages now, great find!


----------



## Halyon881 (10 Aug 2017)

Glad you find it useful. The 'official' stuff from Axminster et al is really pricey


----------



## Littleoldman (23 Aug 2017)

I would like to add to this thread. Tried Amazon but for some reason they had withdrawn the item. Contacted Halyon881 and he couldn't find them either.
I did a search on ebay and found them there. I purchased 3 x 1200 and paid £19.35 with £14.28 postage. Arrived today and it looks very good. And as said before it takes an 8mm hex bolt.


----------



## NOTTNICK (29 Aug 2017)

I don't suppose any of you have a spare 500mm of track after your larger orders?
I'd happily do a deal for a piece.
I need to finish off my router table.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## Brandlin (9 Dec 2017)

been googling like mad in the uk.

it shouldnt be possible to pay £14 to ship 4 lengths of metal across europe and get it cheaper than stuff made here!

already dreading brexit


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Dec 2017)

I doubt very much the stuff is made here (although it might be).

I had fun+games recently trying to countersink the screw holes for fitting my T-track, without the countersink nicking the sides of the slot. 

I notice this doesn't come pre-drilled, which IMHO is actually a good thing (as for some applications I want closer spacing than I have, yet to still keep it neat). If someone has a clever idea about this, please do post it. I think it'll be a bit more awkward with 8mm track than the 1/2" stuff I have presently, but if it's easy to do, I'll probably order some myself.

Thanks for posting the info above,

E.


----------



## MattRoberts (9 Dec 2017)

You can countersink with a larger diameter drill bit, rather than the much larger diameter of an actual countersink bit


----------



## jeremyduncombe (9 Dec 2017)

Try mouldshop.co.uk and look for “SPR-18-10 / small C profile”. Will that do the job ? 2 x 2 metre lengths is just £16.89 including VAT, and the minimum delivery charge is £9. Seems like good value, but I haven’t tried the company or its products yet.


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Dec 2017)

MattRoberts":2uprcui3 said:


> You can countersink with a larger diameter drill bit, rather than the much larger diameter of an actual countersink bit



I know, but not very nicely, and it means re-grinding the end of the drill as all the angles would otherwise be wrong. I did think of doing it earlier in the year and dismissed it as when I've tried in the past the results have been embarrassing.


----------



## MattRoberts (9 Dec 2017)

Sounds like you're talking about a lot of precision with the angle of the countersink. I had assumed that because it's inside the t-track that wasn't such a huge concern? There tends to be a lot of clearance in a t-track, as whatever is sliding within it tends to be 'clamped' to the upper part, and therefore clears the lower


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Dec 2017)

Eric The Viking":ucidu5kv said:


> I had fun+games recently trying to countersink the screw holes for fitting my T-track, without the countersink nicking the sides of the slot.
> 
> I notice this doesn't come pre-drilled, which IMHO is actually a good thing (as for some applications I want closer spacing than I have, yet to still keep it neat). If someone has a clever idea about this, please do post it. I think it'll be a bit more awkward with 8mm track than the 1/2" stuff I have presently, but if it's easy to do, I'll probably order some myself.
> 
> ...


If it's undrilled, then not only can you choose your own spacing but also the size of the screws & thus the size of the holes & the countersinks.


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Dec 2017)

MattRoberts":18ipe7xv said:


> Sounds like you're talking about a lot of precision with the angle of the countersink. I had assumed that because it's inside the t-track that wasn't such a huge concern? There tends to be a lot of clearance in a t-track, as whatever is sliding within it tends to be 'clamped' to the upper part, and therefore clears the lower



Yes but... it's really annoying when whatever-you're-sliding keeps getting stuck on a screw head (even if it will pass them when you fiddle it). so the heads need to sink to at least level with the bottom of the track. 

One issue with just using a bigger drill is stopping it from pulling itself into the material, The cutting face of the traditional "star" type of proper countersinks is usually 90deg to the stock for that reason, even though that makes it harder to get a clean finish because of chatter. And if the angle doesn't match the machine screw head you'd have to remove more material to get the head to sink to the right depth, and you'd be weakening the fixing too, as the contact area would theoretically be very small, only around the rim of the through hole.

Ordinarily I'd use a snail shell for aluminium as it leaves a much nicer finish, but you can't turn those down to reduce the diameter, as they'd just separate into two pieces! But it does make me wonder if I could _make_ a small snail-shell though - drill through some 8mm steel bar stock at an angle and then put an appropriate point on it. Before I make a complete silly person of myself, I think I'll do some Googling though - it can't possibly be that simple, nothing ever is.

E. 
(thoroughly backed-up with odd jobs, though).


----------



## Colaboy (10 Dec 2017)

I've had this issue before.

I always make a hand countersink by grinding a cheap drillbit to the right shape and dimension for my screw.
Superglue it into the end of a piece of dowel and it's ready to go straight away.
It takes two minutes and it's there everytime you need it.
Easily cuts through ali t-track.

Paul


----------



## diyphil (11 Dec 2017)

Great thread.
I'm researching Youtube to find out how to build a home made router table and will need some suitable t-track.
Thanks everyone for the great information.
Phil


----------



## gaz44uk (14 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the heads up been looking for some cheap track as most places want the earth for the stuff.


----------



## RogerP (14 Jan 2018)

Rutlands are offering 4 x 4ft lengths for £39.95
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+48-long-1- ... CK4?tyah=y


----------



## NOTTNICK (14 Jan 2018)

Reiterate an earlier post. I only need about 750mm so if anyone gets more than they need and is prepared to sell me a piece, I'd be really grateful.
Nick


----------



## NOTTNICK (14 Jan 2018)

diyphil":idba7wzf said:


> Great thread.
> I'm researching Youtube to find out how to build a home made router table and will need some suitable t-track.
> Thanks everyone for the great information.
> Phil



Did you get it built? Just seen your post and I made one I'm really pleased with.
Nick


----------



## Sideways (14 Jan 2018)

Although Axminster do charge a premium for a lot of stuff that can be found cheaper elsewhere, I do like their own brand orange T track with the dovetail outer profile. Rout the dovetail into your tabletop, drive the T track in from the end getting everything flush and tight, and the screws through the back of the track have to do far less work against pull out.


----------



## Garno (15 Jan 2018)

I used this and found it really good.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1pcs-400MM-T ... 2548.l4275


----------



## transatlantic (16 Jan 2018)

This one looks good value (3 x 800mm for £23)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/800mm-31-5-T ... 2603230873

The one on Rutlands measures the internal size in imperial as 3/4" (19.05mm) where as that one says it's 19.3mm. So I think stuff made for 3/4" is going to be a bit sloppy unless it has fine adjustment


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2018)

Saw this on ebay if it helps anyone not wanting to buy umpteen lengths at a time:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/800mm-31-5-T ... 0005.m1851


----------

